# Franko's Brewstand Construction



## Franko (9/7/06)

Howdy Brewers,

well the time has finally come around, I have started construction on my Brewstand to go all AG.
I'll post construction pics here for all to see along the way.

The Frame has been constructed of 50mm x 50mm 3mm box tube its rock solid.
Got all the steel for nix from a mate down the road were off to a good start.

Many thanks to Linz and Pumpy for there inspiration and to all the other brewers here on AHB for there knowledge.

So let the Construction begin

The Brewstand
Still got a little welding to go on the top to hold the vessels
















Here is a vessel with the top cutout and lid fitted





And the type of valves Im using on the project Stainless Steel Food Grade 3 piece taps





Heres a quick mockup steel to be welded in place 





Will keep you all posted

Franko


----------



## aspro (9/7/06)

Looks great Franko

Those kegs sure are shiny, mounting the filter on the frame is a good idea

Cheers Aspro


----------



## Pumpy (9/7/06)

Well done Franko another Ag brewer soon!!!

Look at the Shiney Kettle and HLT Wow !!! Bling Bling !! hang on let be put on my sunnies B) thats better  

Franko it really will be "Franko's Bling Bling Brewery" are you going to chrome the stand yep it has WoW value too .

Look forward to many posts to go !!


Pumpy


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

aspro said:


> Looks great Franko
> 
> Those kegs sure are shiny, is the filter for the water going in or the beer going out
> 
> Cheers Aspro



Thanks Aspro

The filter is for water going in the Hlt
Kegs are shiny as Pumpy puts it Bling Bling still got to give em another hit


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

No chrome on the brewstand pumpy unfortuatley the cost would be absolutely huge.
Its going to be painted Fast Red with lots of chrome Bling Bling


----------



## Pumpy (9/7/06)

Fast Red and chrome .... way too go Franko 

The old checker plate shines up too !!

Great work Franko!!!! 

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

Will be using polished checkerplate or Polished Aluminium for the base where the Heat exchanger will be located.


----------



## cherbert (9/7/06)

that looks fantastic 

Can't wait till I can find the time to set up a rig like that for myself


----------



## Pumpy (9/7/06)

Herbs said:


> that looks fantastic
> 
> Can't wait till I can find the time to set up a rig like that for myself




Time and Money Herbs 

Pumpy


----------



## yardy (9/7/06)

nice job mate, where do you source those taps if you don't mind me asking ?

cheers

yard


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

Yard,
you can purchase these taps/valves from Ingleburn in NSW

3 Piece full bore around $25

2 Piece full bore around $16

1 Piece reduced bore around $13.50

All in lovely Stainless Steel 

The Number is (02) 9605 3311


----------



## yardy (9/7/06)

cheers bloke, 
that's cheaper than i thought, they look the guts btw.

yard


----------



## Tony (9/7/06)

looks great franko.

My frame is the same and its easy to work with. You can hang things from it everywhere.

Question...... How did you get those kegs that shiny?

Will they stay like that once they get grain and sticky wort on them 

I was planing some aluninium chequor plate for the base of mine too. Im starting a new job soon and selling the house so it will just have to um in its bare bones umpainted rusting welds configuration for a while.

Cheers and keep us posted, looks great.


----------



## andrewl (9/7/06)

Looks tops Franko, nice work mate!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

Tony I used a electric buff with a sponge pad and some Kitten liquid cut and polish should last for a while before needing redoing.
It takes a little bity of time but the results speak for themselves


----------



## Pumpy (9/7/06)

Little bit of Time !!!!!,

I had a go on one of mine and whilst they are improved they still dont shine like Franko's I recon he still has a trick up his sleeve .

Pumpy


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

Pumpy said:


> Little bit of Time !!!!!,
> 
> I had a go on one of mine and whilst they are improved they still dont shine like Franko's I recon he still has a trick up his sleeve .
> 
> Pumpy



The Trick is about 8 years of buffing cars as a spraypainter for experience


----------



## Tony (9/7/06)

ahhhhhhh so he can do more than make grouse logo's 

I dont think ill worry about it. Not because it doesnt look great but i dont have the time to scratch my bum let alone brew at the moment.

the rig will be like an old car in a year or so, still sitting around with dried out husks and sticky dribble marks on it....... and i will do her up like a new one 

ahhhhhh im just glad i got it built before i go swappimg jobs. I wont have the SS bits on hand at the new job  but you get that.

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (9/7/06)

Tony said:


> ahhhhhh im just glad i got it built before i go swappimg jobs.
> 
> cheers




Tony dont say your coming down to the big smoke to work  

pumpy


----------



## Tony (9/7/06)

will be working in singleton

living somewhere in the hunter valey.
no big smoke for me. I will give up drinking before i move to sydney........ yuck. No offence intended to sydneyites, i just cant stand the place myself.

at least i will be able to aford a 1 bedroom cardboard box out of sydney 

hehehe

cheers


----------



## Franko (9/7/06)

Here are the Dimensions for the brewstand if anyone is after them







Franko


----------



## yardy (10/7/06)

Franko,
did you weld the castors ?

cheers

yard


----------



## Franko (10/7/06)

yardy said:


> Franko,
> did you weld the castors ?
> 
> cheers
> ...



No mate,
there screwed on with selfdrilling screws.just incase they need to be replaced one day


----------



## Jase (10/7/06)

Nice work Franko, think I'm going to have to get myself one of them frames.

I rocked up on the wrong weekend, instead of the vessel modifying weekend, I should have turned up to the frame building weekend. :lol: 

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## yardy (10/7/06)

Franko said:


> yardy said:
> 
> 
> > Franko,
> ...




cheers bloke,

btw, a flap wheel makes for a beautiful finish on those joins, jmo, it's the Boilermaker in me. :beer: 

cheers

yard


----------



## Tony (10/7/06)

i used one of those on the welds on mine.

I always said en electrician invented the angle grinder to hide his messy welding 

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (19/7/06)

and i though stainless looked good out of the box , very nice indeed franko, gotta love polished stainless steel....


----------



## homebrewworld.com (19/7/06)

Franko,
Looking *so* sturdy, i hope you have council permission for that one !


----------



## Franko (19/7/06)

welding will be finished this weekend all the vessels have been polished now and looking flas will post pics soon


----------



## Pumpy (19/7/06)

Go Franko King of the " Bling Bling Brewery" when it is finished it will be a benchmark for all home breweries .( thats a big standard to set )

I love a 'Polished brewery' and the way your kegs shine cant wait to see it finished 

Pumpy


----------



## poppa joe (19/7/06)

FRANKO..
Buffing cars for 8yrs.  ...I have been doing that for nearly 50 yrs...  
The stand i made is Tek screwed (out of house framing steel) and painted..No more buffing for me...  
Cheers
PJ :beer:


----------



## Franko (19/7/06)

Pumpy said:


> Go Franko King of the " Bling Bling Brewery" when it is finished it will be a benchmark for all home breweries .( thats a big standard to set )
> 
> I love a 'Polished brewery' and the way your kegs shine cant wait to see it finished
> 
> Pumpy


thanks Pumpy
now youve put me on the spot I cant wait either


----------



## grabman (20/7/06)

what a ripper Franko, makes mine lok rather dull in comparison, might have to get the buff out or maybe paint the rig!

Can't wait to see finished product!

Grab


----------



## Franko (22/7/06)

Here's some more progress pics
got the welding finished today and will give it a few coats of paint this week (hopefully)& start on the control panel layout


----------



## Pumpy (22/7/06)

Shine EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE B) 

Well done Franko I thought you had been a bit quiet recently.


Pumpy


----------



## Hogan (23/7/06)

Looking good Franko.


The R.R. Brewery is on the launchpad and countdown has began.



Hogan.


----------



## Little_Squares (23/7/06)

Oh Frank, t'is a thing of beauty. Does this mean all future M.A.L.E. brew days will be at your place?.....lol


----------



## jimi (23/7/06)

Might be a good spot during brew day, but I tend to try and avoid all reflective surfaces on the recovery day


----------



## andrewl (23/7/06)

Franko a.k.a. "The King Of Bling"  

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Franko (12/8/06)

Just an update of whats going on with the brewery,
added a rear support and mounted the Natural Gas Rambo/Mongolian burner its fully adjustable up/down forwards/backwards.
can now get into finishing the paintwork ,still got a way to go but getting there.


----------



## browndog (12/8/06)

Franko, after the first run or two I would not imagine there would be too much paint left on the frame around that monsterous looking burner mate!  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Franko (12/8/06)

browndog said:


> Franko, after the first run or two I would not imagine there would be too much paint left on the frame around that monsterous looking burner mate!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Thats ok,
I just can wait to fire the thing up


----------



## Tony (13/8/06)

Looking great franko.

That burner will certanly burn the paint of it.

My RHS frame is preety well burned up where the burner heats it up.

Here is a link to mine in action, they get hot  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=si&img=188


----------



## Franko (13/8/06)

Tony said:


> Looking great franko.
> 
> That burner will certanly burn the paint of it.
> 
> ...



thanks for the heads up Tony
I guess it will add some character to the frame hey


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/8/06)

Hey Franko , Looking good buddy.. I'm a way back but following along similar lines to both you and Tony. In your first post you have a close up of a 3 piece tap and extention. I'm onto taps but not the rest of the bits for weldless. Any tips you want to share?? Or more pics of the inside bits... I have sockets and bits for welding in for the HLT element Its just finding SS for the weldless.. 
Thanks man..  
:beer:


----------



## big d (13/8/06)

Definetely looking good Franko.Keenly waiting for more pics as you progress.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Franko (13/8/06)

FNQ Bunyip,

Here are some shots of how Ive put it together.

I have used 1/2 INCH Fittings that are chrome/nickel plated and are easily found at your local hardware store.

Will eventually replace these with stainless fittings in the near future


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/8/06)

Franko Thank you, great post very clear now... 

mmmm oh for 2 1/2" SS extentions and back nuts.. The search continues...
I do a bit with a mate who is a local plumber and can get all those bits straight out of his truck after a days work over a couple of beers,, So I might just go the same way for the time being.
I'm off to town today(don't get out much) to get hole saw and a few bits. and to Cairns in a couple of weeks for my burners.. 

Thanks again 
:beer:


----------



## Trough Lolly (14/8/06)

Excellent pics Franko - the Trough Lolly brewstand is on the drawing board too! Will hopefully get some construction done soon - just gotta paint the garage out to keep the missus happy and the brewstand is next on the construction line.
I've been hassling Pumpy about his design for ages so he's probably getting withdrawals from not getting a daily email from me!!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Pumpy (14/8/06)

Franko,

Red ,silver, black, gold ,wait till the steam starts blowing out that chimney Casey Franko at the BB Brewery !

TL ,

I am now getting some work done since the emails stopped :blink: 

pumpy


----------



## Franko (12/11/06)

Just some more progress pics of the Brewery coming together.
Got the Aluminium sheets from a mate and lined the rear and floor panel with it.
Looks like a bit of polishing coming my way this week to get it looking chrome like the rest.
Franko


----------



## spog (12/11/06)

wwhhooaaaa,top marks,a little ripper of a set up :beerbang: ..cheers..spog..


----------



## Whistlingjack (12/11/06)

I can see some anxious moments when you first use it and get it dirty.  

Just like the new Landcruiser owner taking it offroad for the first time.


----------



## Pumpy (13/11/06)

Franko less time polishing and more time brewing it should be finished by now .

Pumpy


----------



## yardy (13/11/06)

Nice workmanship there Franko.

When's the big day ?

Yard


----------



## grabman (13/11/06)

Pumpy said:


> Franko less time polishing and more time brewing it should be finished by now .
> 
> Pumpy



sounds like a plan to me Pumpy!!! 

Grab


----------



## Franko (13/11/06)

All good things take time Pumpy hopefully with a few "kid free days" it will come along a bit quicker


----------



## Pumpy (13/11/06)

grabman said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > Franko less time polishing and more time brewing it should be finished by now .
> ...




Grab Poor Franko , he should build a Kindergarden rather than a Brewery at least it wont interfere with the babysitting .

Never mind Franko you are such a perfectionist ,Looking great , you will see it glinting in the sun from outer space .

Pumpy


----------



## Kingy (13/11/06)

just out of curiosity,what is the set up price of one of these home brewerys  . 

Looking at some of ur links these setups look like a lot of hard thinking that would hurt my brain  

Me being a tree climber/lopper and not a brain surgeon i dont think i have the intellectual capacity to run one of these machines  

is this whats required to do an AG brew? or are these just the bees knees of an AG brew?

kingVB :excl:


----------



## winkle (13/11/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> just out of curiosity,what is the set up price of one of these home brewerys  .
> 
> Looking at some of ur links these setups look like a lot of hard thinking that would hurt my brain
> 
> ...



Nah, see the brew in a bag thread.


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/11/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> is this whats required to do an AG brew? or are these just the bees knees of an AG brew?
> 
> kingVB :excl:



This is where this obsession can lead you :blink: . My AG rig is quite basic, a couple of converted kegs and a cooler.

Also, it depends what type of system you want. One that is gravity-fed and labour intensive, changing hoses between vessels at each stage or one that is automated complete with pump, plumbing and temperature controls.


----------



## Franko (10/1/07)

Well Finally I got a day off from looking after the kids,
so Ive finished the paintwork and Aluminium sheeting on the brewstand
The "Red Rocket Brewery" is on its way


----------



## Gerard_M (10/1/07)

Mate I think you have gone overboard, but that is a pretty cool collection you have there. I am about to build a stand for my kettle using some bricks under the house, don't think I will posting pics of it near the Red Rocket!




Whistlingjack said:


> Just like the new Landcruiser owner taking it offroad for the first time.



In Sydney Landcruisers don't ever go off road, just to Woolies, & drop the kids at school.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Tony (10/1/07)

Oh very nice mate

you have almost inspired me to tidy mine up with some bling and paint............maybe

It brews beer and that good enough for me at the moment.

I noticed the mongolien burner mate

that might soot up a bit under a little 20 to 30 liter batch. Mine has to turn right down under 60 liters

cheers and keep us posted


----------



## Franko (10/1/07)

I got the Natural gas version of the mongolian Tony,apparently it doesnt soot up as bad they say with NG


----------



## Tony (11/1/07)

cool... what a good idea 

sounds great

cheers


----------



## Franko (22/1/07)

Some more progress pics
Got the water piped for the filter and the natural gas lines complete.
Also have run the electrical wiring thru some parts of the frame ready for the march pump and HLT heating element

more pics soon

Franko


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

Hell looking good Franko,bad luck you couldn't get a bit of a shine on those kegs :blink: 
No wonder you have no time for logos at present

Batz


----------



## Franko (22/1/07)

Heres the start of my logo for the RED ROCKET BREWERY batz
still very rough and not finished yet
Franko


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

Franko said:


> Heres the start of my logo for the RED ROCKET BREWERY batz
> still very rough and not finished yet
> Franko




ROGER RAMJET ! He's our hero,fighting for our nation,fly through in and outer space........


Batz


----------



## Batz (22/1/07)

Sorry Franko not to your standards :lol: :lol:


----------



## Finite (23/1/07)

Thats so damn sexy im lost for words franko


----------



## Franko (23/1/07)

Blake said:


> Thats so damn sexy im lost for words franko



thanks mate still havent finished yet


----------



## Hogan (23/1/07)

Ladies and Gentlemen the Red Rocket is moving toward the launch pad.


----------



## Jase (23/1/07)

G'day Franko,

Any chance of getting a side on photo of the burner and natural gas connection, I have a natural gas outlet, under my pergola, that I think I should use on my setup.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Franko (23/1/07)

Here you go Jase


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/1/07)

Batz said:


> Sorry Franko not to your standards :lol: :lol:



Roger Ramjet? :beerbang: 

Showing your age a bit there Batz.  

Warren -


----------



## grabman (23/1/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Roger Ramjet? :beerbang:
> 
> Showing your age a bit there Batz.
> 
> Warren -



Roger Ramjet or not Franko, the stand is a thing of beauty!!

I really need to get some time to rebuild my stand, but hell looking at yours I'd still be way behind!

Grab


----------



## Franko (18/3/07)

Just an update,
finished the HLT this weekend got the Bimetal thermometer and sight glass installed& the filtered water intake connected to the water filter.
will be making some artwork for the sightglass (volume/litre graduations) in the next week or so
heres some pics

Franko


----------



## browndog (18/3/07)

Franko, that thing is is just awesome mate, Yoda and Tommy must be getting fired up indeed.  


cheers

Browndog

P.S Yoda says" courting leads to engagement ring, engagement ring leads to wedding ring. Wedding ring leads to suffering...............


----------



## yardy (19/3/07)

Franko said:


> Just an update,
> finished the HLT this weekend got the Bimetal thermometer and sight glass installed& the filtered water intake connected to the water filter.
> will be making some artwork for the sightglass (volume/litre graduations) in the next week or so
> heres some pics
> ...



That's a smokin piece of kit Franko, very impressed.

Starting mine this week but as said elsewhere I won't be posting pics beside yours  

A quick question, what material did you use for the sight glass and have you tested it yet ?

Cheers 

Yard


----------



## Franko (19/3/07)

Yardy,
its polycarbonate tube and it works well

Franko


----------



## sqyre (19/3/07)

Dude, that is sweet as...pure Bling...

Nothing better than brewing on your own rig. 

Then again what the hell would i know!! Iv'e only done 1 brew!! :blink: 

Red ones go faster.

So....you wanna race??? we can drag for bulk grain bills.



One Night Only!!! 

Here at THE SHED!!

*The Final Showdown!!*

"Red Rocket"

versus

"The Stairway"

Proudly presented by 

*SQYRE ENTERTAINMENT AND MAN-WHORE SERVICES. PTY LTD STD*

*(Tickets and "I Hate Yoda" Bumper stickers available at the door.)*


----------



## Pumpy (19/3/07)

sqyre said:


> Dude, that is sweet as...pure Bling...
> 
> Nothing better than brewing on your own rig.
> 
> ...




Dont encourage him Sqyre to tow the Red Rocket to Queensland it took fourteen hours before it will take longer with the trailer on , plus there are the polishing stops to maintain the Bling .

Pumpy


----------



## Batz (19/3/07)

Believe me you two I am heading down your way with a car load of Qld. brewers, we want to see this set up going!
And we won't be telling you when....not for a while I'll tell you,I am having trouble getting over last weekend and that was 9 days ago! Did some serious damage here  

Batz h34r:


----------



## Pumpy (19/3/07)

Batz said:


> Believe me you two I am heading down your way with a car load of Qld. brewers, we want to see this set up going!
> And we won't be telling you when....not for a while I'll tell you,I am having trouble getting over last weekend and that was 9 days ago! Did some serious damage here
> 
> Batz h34r:




Franko did ya here that 'Hurry the F#*k Up' and stop polishing the damn thing 

Pumpy :blink:


----------



## Franko (21/3/07)

Batz said:


> Believe me you two I am heading down your way with a car load of Qld. brewers, we want to see this set up going!
> And we won't be telling you when....not for a while I'll tell you,I am having trouble getting over last weekend and that was 9 days ago! Did some serious damage here
> 
> Batz h34r:




Damn the challenge is on

hope your feeling better Batz Ive recovered from the firemans carry

Franko


----------



## Tony (21/3/07)

Im with pump. Im going to take a note from NIKE................. JUST DO IT!

hehe

cheers and cant wait to see it!


----------



## BOG (21/3/07)

How do you get your hands on these kegs?

Can they be purchased or just "aquired"?


Brian


----------



## Franko (16/12/07)

Ok Ok I know its been a long time but I finally got working again on the rig here's some latest pics
Got the new mashmaster Bimetal thermometer that I designed with Brissybrew I love it.
Its great to see something that you have designed take its place on the rig

I hid all the wiring thru the frame and now I have to wire up the control panel

Hopefully have it finished soon

Franko


----------



## Whistlingjack (17/12/07)

...and the bar gets raised a little higher.

Nice work, Franko

WJ


----------



## mika (17/12/07)

Yeah, yeah, yeah...doesn't mean a lot if it doesn't produce the amber liquid.

Sure it's been said before, stop polishing and finish it !


----------



## matti (17/12/07)

Shineeeeeey mmmmmmm
As expressed b4,
Get brewing!
We want to try that red rocket produce :chug:.

Green of envy :icon_drool2:


----------



## Zizzle (17/12/07)

Whenever I see this thread, I can only think of that southpark episode.


----------



## devo (17/12/07)

get the thing dirty......stop polishing, more brewing.


----------



## Pumpy (17/12/07)

devo said:


> get the thing dirty......stop polishing, more brewing.



Tis not a brewey .Tis surely a thing of Folly!!!!

Keep up the good work Frank 


Pumpy


----------



## homebrewworld.com (17/12/07)

Franko !!
Found the gig for you !  


WANTED:
BLING MAINT FOREMAN:

The 'Redlight brewery' operated by HomeBrewWorld is looking for suitable applicants for the above position.
Must have previous experience in Bling maint and heart felt pasion for it.
Two vessels at our brewery require love and attention from a suitable Bling Master.
Please provide previous experience, and BM certificate. 
HBW


----------



## adamg (18/12/07)

Hi Franko, 

It looks good, the last few pics wouldn't open larger for me but in the control panel it looks like a Finder relay and a telemecanique contactor, what do you do for a living!!! 

Adam


----------



## Tony (18/12/07)

adamg said:


> Hi Franko,
> 
> It looks good, the last few pics wouldn't open larger for me but in the control panel it looks like a Finder relay and a telemecanique contactor, what do you do for a living!!!
> 
> Adam



:lol: yeah mate...... where did they come from.

I can see it in 4064 in a museam of ancient history.... all the egypt stuff will have falled to bits..... but in the center of the room will be the "Red Rocket"

The tour Guide Robot quotes to the hover craft propelled school students:

"This piece is a testament to the 20th century when they produced something called "Home Brew" Noone is sure of how they created these "Rigs" as they called them but this is the only known example still in existance. It has lasted the ages due the fact it was pollished for several years and never used which is odd considering the peoples offiliation with Beer at the time"

cheers


----------



## schooey (18/12/07)

How's all that purty red duco going to fare the first time you set fire to the mongolian under your kettle there?


----------



## Tony (18/12/07)

I asked that one back in 1992 i think schooey....... im suprised its still stuck to ther frame.... should be peeling by now.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/12/07)

Just bear in mind a bloke has to accessorise too. B) 

Warren -


----------



## SJW (21/4/08)

Any updated photo's Franko?


----------



## Franko (21/4/08)

will post some this week
SHould have the March pump this week and get stuck into the plumbing side of things.

pics to come this week I promise

Franko


----------



## Franko (25/4/08)

Still waiting on the March pump to arrive so here's a few updated pics of the brewery.


Franko


----------



## Screwtop (25/4/08)

Franko said:


> Still waiting on the March pump to arrive so here's a few updated pics of the brewery.
> 
> 
> Franko




As I looked through the pics I truly expected to see one of you wearing a white lab coat Franko :lol: :lol:

Sure looks blingy bling mate.


----------



## oldbugman (25/4/08)

Go the GREEN MACHINE


----------



## NickB (25/4/08)

Mate, that is AWESOME. Serious Bling envy now. Bastard!


----------



## yardy (25/4/08)

bloody nice job Franko B) 

cheers
Yard


----------



## crozdog (26/4/08)

Franko,

Cause there are lots who want to witness the inaugural brew, why don't you bring it with you to my place & we can christen it on the big brew day!! Most of the crowd will be there


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/4/08)

Franko said:


> Still waiting on the March pump to arrive so here's a few updated pics of the brewery.
> 
> 
> Franko




Anymore pics of dazzling bling and I would need to put my sunny's on. :blink: 

BYB


----------



## sqyre (26/4/08)

Lookin Awesome Franko!!! :super: 
Major Bling....  

Although, I reckon after you see the mess from your first boilover you'l be found sitting in the corner sobbing like a schoolgirl with a skinned knee...  

Sqyre..


----------



## fixa (26/4/08)

Fark me.

That is seriously the best rig i have seen.
Awesome work mate.


----------



## Gerard_M (26/4/08)

After 6 pages of posts & way too many photos you still haven't brewed anything!!!!!!!!!!!
Get it working!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff (26/4/08)

Hey Gerard, have you read this thread?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## browndog (26/4/08)

Looks beautiful Franko, a bit like one of those Toorak tractors hey! I'm with Tony, once you fire that bugger up there is going to be enough burning paint to have the neighbours calling up the Firies to tell them the meth lab on fire. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (26/4/08)




----------



## bonj (27/4/08)

That's just cruel. :lol:


----------



## Franko (27/4/08)

Damn Right !!!


----------



## Tony (27/4/08)

Hey franko

Have you set up an auto ignition for the rambo burner. I have one and plumbed up the pilot gas after i lost a lot of hair from my arm, fringe and eyebrows!

ITs handy to have on as well. If it starts to boil over, you can shut down the flame and then just turn the tap back on without having to relite it.

Mate...... youve covered all the bases and the rig looks fantastic! In sure you have that covered too. Its just something i thought of.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Franko (30/4/08)

Tony said:


> Hey franko
> 
> Have you set up an auto ignition for the rambo burner. I have one and plumbed up the pilot gas after i lost a lot of hair from my arm, fringe and eyebrows!
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony,
I actually havent thought about that mate but it makes great sense . Have you got a pic of your burner with the connection to the pilot flame

Thanks mate
Franko


----------



## browndog (30/4/08)

Franko said:


> Thanks Tony,
> I actually havent thought about that mate but it makes great sense . Have you got a pic of your burner with the connection to the pilot flame
> 
> Thanks mate
> Franko



Franko, you could just fit an peizo igniter, they work great and cost 10 bucks. There is a post here

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=igniter

of how I fitted mine.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pumpy (30/4/08)

crozdog said:


> Franko,
> 
> Cause there are lots who want to witness the inaugural brew, why don't you bring it with you to my place & we can christen it on the big brew day!! Most of the crowd will be there




I am bringing FRanko I can put it in the trailer .


----------



## Tony (30/4/08)

Here is my pipework mate

It would look good in shiny SS  

Opps he wont be making this years big brew day.

Christ..... wouldnt we get some funny looks driving around with great big brew rigs in the back of our cars!

cheers


----------



## SteveSA (30/4/08)

browndog said:


> Franko, you could just fit an peizo igniter, they work great and cost 10 bucks. There is a post here
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&hl=igniter
> 
> ...



Browndog

How is this holding up after about 12 months use?


----------



## browndog (30/4/08)

SteveSA said:


> Browndog
> 
> How is this holding up after about 12 months use?



Still going as good as day one after 50 or so brews, I thought it would have succumbed to the heat ages ago. Best ten bucks I've spent in a long time.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

Hey Guys,

I know its been a long long long time in the making, And now that I'm starting to recover from my spinal surgery a few things have had to be changed to make it Franko friendly.
The march pump has now been mounted to the back wall of the brewery and I plan to use 2 silicon hoses instead of having multiple ball valves connected to the pump. This will make it easier for me so I dont have to bend down to control the flow.
So all that is left is:
Final wiring of the control panel
Installation of the 2 Thermocouples
Build the HERMS coil 

And finally
Brew on the bastard its been a long time coming but where not far off the mark now.

Franko


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

A few more


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

Nearly finished


----------



## bonj (13/1/10)

Awesome Franko! Can't wait until you fire it up for the first time.... it has been a while... and thanks for the brewstand design... I copied it


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/1/10)

Wow ... WOW!!!!

You must have sore wrists from polishing that gear.....but bet you cant wait to make it all dirty!!!!

Nice work,

Pok


----------



## Gerard_M (13/1/10)

I bet Pumpy will brew on it more than Frank!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gout (13/1/10)

thats the most BLING i have seen for a long time (or ever). Looks awesome!


----------



## bulp (13/1/10)

Franko mate good things come to those who wait, that is the sexiest brewery i have ever seen hands down, fcking awesome

:beer:


----------



## yardy (13/1/10)

Franko, i had to go to the shed and put my welding bucket on, i almost got rayburn looking at that  

mate, that is uberbling B) 

cheers

Dave


btw, I was wondering if you could knock me up a quick barby plate, i'll need it by xmas 2016 if that's ok


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

yardy said:


> Franko, i had to go to the shed and put my welding bucket on, i almost got rayburn looking at that
> 
> mate, that is uberbling B)
> 
> ...



No worries Dave,
what type of gloss factor would you like with that lol :lol: 

Franko


----------



## mika (13/1/10)

Wasn't there a discussion sometime ago about the problems with vertically mounting a march pump ?


----------



## yardy (13/1/10)

Franko said:


> No worries Dave,
> what type of gloss factor would you like with that lol :lol:
> 
> Franko



just gloss it with whatever you blinged yours with and the meat should cook itself :lol: 

all jokes aside, very nice job mate, good luck with the maiden voyage

Dave


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/10)

Absolutely excellent Franko old son. :super: 
Been a long time in the making & glad to know your back is on the mend.
Those kegs look brand new to me (Lucky sod  ) & it appears that you have mounted your pump so that the inlet is *slightly* below the outlet? Is this correct?

TP


----------



## MCT (13/1/10)

'tis a thing of beauty Franko. I hope your gonna have us all over for her maiden voyage.


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

TidalPete said:


> Absolutely excellent Franko old son. :super:
> Been a long time in the making & glad to know your back is on the mend.
> Those kegs look brand new to me (Lucky sod  ) & it appears that you have mounted your pump so that the inlet is *slightly* below the outlet? Is this correct?
> 
> TP



Thanks TP
The inlet is indeed a little lower but thats just the way it is with the pump mounted vertically


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

MCT said:


> 'tis a thing of beauty Franko. I hope your gonna have us all over for her maiden voyage.



will do mate


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/10)

Very, very nice Franko :icon_drool2: 

Brew well,

Screwy


----------



## Pumpy (13/1/10)

Franko said:


> Nearly finished



Frank thats what you said last year 



Bonj said:


> Awesome Franko! Can't wait until you fire it up for the first time.... it has been a while...



neither can we Bonj  



pokolbinguy said:


> Wow ... WOW!!!!
> 
> You must have sore wrists from polishing that gear.....but bet you cant wait to make it all dirty!!!!
> 
> Pok



Pok he has strong wrists  



Gerard_M said:


> I bet Pumpy will brew on it more than Frank!
> Cheers
> Gerard



that would be right Gerard so long as I dont get the bottom of the shiney things all black and sooty 



MCT said:


> 'tis a thing of beauty Franko. .



MCT so would I be if I had never been used 


There are times when I think its been cut and pasted from the net with a bit of Adobe photoshop here and there 


Pumpy


----------



## Barley Belly (13/1/10)

CUB rang

They want their kegs back


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/10)

Franko said:


> Thanks TP
> The inlet is indeed a little lower but thats just the way it is with the pump mounted vertically



Then you've landed on your feet Franko as current wisdom dictates that you need to have the inlet lower than the outlet in order to avoid trapped air bubbles from preventing\impeding recirculation through the pump.

I must stress that although I have lost prime at times (Mostly due to my own inattention of things happening) my inlet is on the top.
*BUT* to conform with proven March pump standards I will be shifting my inlet to the bottom as soon as I get more silicon hose to facilitate the move.

TP

Edit --- Forgot to mention. --- Get Pumpy, Hogan & yourself up here for the Kin Kin pissup.


----------



## MCT (13/1/10)

Pumpy said:


> MCT so would I be if I had never been used
> 
> 
> There are times when I think its been cut and pasted from the net with a bit of Adobe photoshop here and there
> ...



Pumpy I was hanging out waiting for your reply and you didn't dissapoint :lol: 
I spat beer all over my keyboard.


and btw, your still a thing of beauty. Just need a polish, Franko will sort you out.


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

MCT said:


> Pumpy I was hanging out waiting for your reply and you didn't dissapoint :lol:
> I spat beer all over my keyboard.
> 
> 
> and btw, your still a thing of beauty. Just need a polish, Franko will sort you out.



:lol: lol 

Wait till you see him around 8am brewday MCT he needs more than a polish

Franko


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/1/10)

Franko

I don't think I've seen anything more beautiful :wub: 

A most excellent brew stand

Cheers


----------



## woodmac66 (13/1/10)

Mate that is bloody awesome!
Best I have seen , you should be very proud of that baby!


Woody


----------



## under (13/1/10)

How the hell did you polish them?


----------



## tdack (13/1/10)

Do the kegs even look that shiny when they are delivered new to CUB!?


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

Troy Dack said:


> Do the kegs even look that shiny when they are delivered new to CUB!?



ahh no!


----------



## argon (13/1/10)

Honestly, Franko, the bar gets set higher and higher... one day i'll have a brewrig just like this.... then i'll be able to do triple batches of BIAB h34r: h34r:


----------



## browndog (13/1/10)

Looking good Franko, good to hear you are on the mend.

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

browndog said:


> View attachment 34720
> 
> 
> Looking good Franko, good to hear you are on the mend.
> ...



Thanks mate
hope to see you at Batz's in March will bring Yoda for you mate

Franko


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

Had to do it Browndog


----------



## Ross (13/1/10)

Looking fantastic Franko (the brewery that is, not you  )

I've just unpacked my brand new brewery from the States & it's still nowhere near as shiny as yours.

Time we both got brewing mate.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Franko (13/1/10)

Ross said:


> Looking fantastic Franko (the brewery that is, not you  )
> 
> I've just unpacked my brand new brewery from the States & it's still nowhere near as shiny as yours.
> 
> ...



You now what they say mate cant beat Australian Made

Post some pics when you get a chance mate

Franko


----------



## barls (14/1/10)

come on franko
fire it up fire it up

youve been making this sooooo long that ive grown a beard.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (14/1/10)

Looking good Franko ,, gald to hear your back in bussines and recovery has been successful ... 

Can't wait to see boil over all burnt down the sides of it ,, lol ... 

Hope you continue to recover well and get brewing sooooon ...

Cheers


----------



## yardy (14/1/10)

Ross said:


> I've just unpacked my brand new brewery from the States




c'mon mate, where's the pics B)


----------



## Kleiny (14/1/10)

Franko

That looks awesome now get brewin and where the shine off that thing  

Would you have a copy of the wiring diagram for your control box im in the middle of setting one up myself?

Kleiny


----------



## Franko (14/1/10)

Kleiny said:


> Franko
> 
> That looks awesome now get brewin and where the shine off that thing
> 
> ...



Hey Kleiny,
I'm have a mate of mine coming next week to wire it up I see what I can draw up when he's done


----------



## /// (14/1/10)

Umm ... how do we order ??? :blink: 

Scotty


----------



## kabooby (14/1/10)

Nice work mate, looks great.

Surely we can organise the mayor to cut a ribbon on the opening day. Might even be able to get a front page article with the advertiser

Kabooby


----------



## Batz (14/1/10)

Ross said:


> I've just unpacked my brand new brewery from the States & it's still nowhere near as shiny as yours.
> 
> Time we both got brewing mate.
> 
> Cheers Ross




It's finally arrived !
I'm looking forward to seeing this flash arse bit of gear. You keeping it at home or the shop Ross?

Batz


----------



## fcmcg (14/1/10)

Franko said:


> Hey Kleiny,
> I'm have a mate of mine coming next week to wire it up I see what I can draw up when he's done



Franko...
I too would be interested in your wiring diagram...
I have the thermocouples...the probes....
The HE is done....
Just need to add it to the brew stand....and build a controller... if i give the sparky over the road an idea....hopefully that will make it cheaper...
Cheers
Ferg


----------

